# Convertir un fichier exe / optimisé mon Ipod.



## peter-pan (12 Avril 2009)

bonsoir à tous, 

voilà j'ai une vidéo en format .exe mais j'aimerai bien la convertir pour l'optimiser à mon IPOD.


j'ai installé Isquint. Cependant quand je lui demande de me convertir ma vidéo (qui est en format exe) il ne veut pas.

si quelqu'un à la solution pour convertir cette vidéo pour que je puisse la mettre dans mon ipod.


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2009)

format exe ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Une vidéo au format exe?
Depuis quand ça existe?
T'as jamais eut de PC de ta vie sinon?


----------



## Le docteur (12 Avril 2009)

Une vidéo en format .exe, ça n'existe pas. Ou alors c'est une pseudo-vidéo attrape-nigaud récupéré sur un site de p2p. Si c'est ça, tu as de la chance d'être sur Mac. Ouvre ça sous Windows et patatras ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h01 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> Une vidéo au format exe?
> Depuis quand ça existe?
> T'as jamais eut de PC de ta vie sinon?


Si c'est le cas, je l'envierais plutôt. je n'ai pas eu ce bonheur (ou cette absence de malheur, au choix)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une vidéo en format .exe, ça n'existe pas. Ou alors c'est une pseudo-vidéo attrape-nigaud récupéré sur un site de p2p. Si c'est ça, tu as de la chance d'être sur Mac. Ouvre ça sous Windows et patatras ...



Ou un logiciel qui se télécharge automatiquement en essayant de lire une vidéo sur un site porno 
Et notre ami croit se trouver en possession de la fameuse vidéo tant convoitée.


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2009)

il existe des .exe qui sont des zip auto extractibles, arrêtez de fantasmer


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> il existe des .exe qui sont des zip auto extractibles, arrêtez de fantasmer



Merde, je suis déçu là.
Moi qui espérait un truc bien salace, je tombe de haut


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2009)

il faudrait que tu nous renseignes plus sur le vrai format de cette vidéo


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2009)

Dans tous les cas, ce n'est pas une vidéo et a part ouvrir le fichier sur un PC? on n'en saura pas plus.

Faut juste trouver un pigeon, oups, un ami, qui voudra bien tester


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2009)

Si c'est effectivement (ce dont je doute) un fichier compressé doté d'un exécutable, une transformation de l'extension .exe en .zip et une décompression devrait en venir à bout.


----------



## peter-pan (13 Avril 2009)

Ce que j'aime dans les forum se sont les remarques qui ne servent à rien :
"Une vidéo au format exe?
Depuis quand ça existe?
T'as jamais eut de PC de ta vie sinon?"

Enfin bref, 
J'ai voulu prendre une des vidéos sur Dailymotion pour pouvoir mettre ce clip dans mon Ipod. (et non pas une vidéo porno dsl pour vous).
Et pour prendre la vidéo sur dailymotion je suis allé ici :

http://www.downloaddailymotion.com/

Suite à ça j'ai un fichier en format .exe

Cependant j'aimerai pouvoir mettre ce clip dans mon Ipod, donc il faut que je change le format. Si quelqu'un connaîtrais un logiciel pour changer ce format .exe. 



je vous remercie pour vos réponses. 

---------- Post added at 12h41 ---------- Previous post was at 12h40 ----------

Pour Docteur : "un fichier exe ne correspond pas à une vidéo".
Je te remercie pour cette information .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

peter-pan a dit:


> Ce que j'aime dans les forum se sont les remarques qui ne servent à rien :
> "Une vidéo au format exe?
> Depuis quand ça existe?
> T'as jamais eut de PC de ta vie sinon?"
> ...



Faudrait se mettre un peu à l'anglais aussi.
Ce que tu as téléchargé c'est un logiciel fourni par Dailymotion pur récupérer les vidéos hébergés par ce site, ça n'a jamais été une vidéo que tu as téléchargé.
Si tu sais pas ce que tu télécharges , c'est difficile pour nous de t'aider.
Mes remarques étaient donc très pertinentes.

Et pour télécharger tes videos tu peux essayer tubeTV, ça marche sur youtube, mais jamais testé sur dailymotion.


----------



## peter-pan (13 Avril 2009)

Non désolé ta remarque était limite : "t'es vraiment conne ma pauvre" dsl moi je l'ai interprété comme ça. (donc je m'excuse).

Ensuite il y a quelque chose que je ne comprend pas, youtubex est aussi un site qui permet de récupérer les vidéos sur youtube non  ? 
http://www.videodownloadx.com/

Parce que lorsque je "télécharge" une vidéo à partir de ce site ensuite je la met sur Isquint  pour l'optimisé à mon Ipod, et j'arrive à lire ma vidéo. 

(enfin je sais pas si je m'explique bien).


En tout cas si quelqu'un connaîtrais un site pour récupérer les vidéos sur Dailymotion (qui sont souvent de meilleurs qualité). 
je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2009)

Un site je ne sais pas, mais des logiciels, oui.
Par exemple DownloadHelper (sous Firefox)

Sous Safari, mais payant (pas cher)  on trouve aussi Cosmopod
Dans le genre pratique c'est a priori le top puisqu'il télécharge ET encode, avec malheureusement un bug en ce qui me concerne sur la taille de vidéos quand je lui demande de conserver la taille d'origine. Mais pour le réglage iPod si ça se trouve ça marche nickel.


----------



## peter-pan (13 Avril 2009)

Je te remercie pour toutes tes réponses je vais voir ça tout de suite merci.


----------



## Le docteur (13 Avril 2009)

Je viens de tester le réglage iPod : ça dégrade aussi complètement la vidéo (débit divisé par 4, image dégueulasse). Donc, ou ça n'est que chez moi ou Cosmopod dégrade les vidéos dans l'encodage. Il ne sert donc plus que de téléchargeur, chez moi. Pour encoder il y a iSquint, effectivement ..


----------



## peter-pan (13 Avril 2009)

Non mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est quasi impossible de récupérer une vidéo sur Dailymotion. j'irai voir dans les autres forums. 
C'est dommage moi qui voulait récupérer une vidéo de institubes en Live.

en tout cas je te remercie pour m'avoir aider et toutes tes réponses.


Merci.

---------- Post added at 13h57 ---------- Previous post was at 13h55 ----------

A oui, moi l'image est flou.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

peter-pan a dit:


> Non mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est quasi impossible de récupérer une vidéo sur Dailymotion. j'irai voir dans les autres forums.
> C'est dommage moi qui voulait récupérer une vidéo de institubes en Live.
> 
> en tout cas je te remercie pour m'avoir aider et toutes tes réponses.
> ...



JE me répète, essaye tubeTV, contrairement au logiciel proposé par le docteur il est gratuit.
Avec ce logiciel tu télécharges ta vidéo et elle est automatiquement convertie pour être lisible sur un iPod ou une appleTV (tout dépend des réglages).


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2009)

Avec Cosmopod, je télécharge très bien les vidéos de DailyMotion. Ça ne marche pas chez toi?

Pour les remarques un peu directes, je comprends que tu l'ais mal pris, mais ne pas savoir ce que tu télécharges et en plus qu'un fichier EXE est un exécutable Windows, relève du B A BA de l'informatique, certain on peut être été un peu "cru*" mais personne ne t'as insulté, ne t'offense pas, c'est extrêmement dure de faire passer des émotions sur un forum d'un coté comme de l'autre.


----------



## peter-pan (13 Avril 2009)

Ok je te remercie. 

Mais c'est en anglais  tu as bien vu que j'avais du mal, et qu'il fallait que je m'y mette.

Sinon avec : Keep vid

http://keepvid.com/

Ca marche le fichier est en format .flv, mais je change le format avec isquint et ca marche sur mon ipod.  


je vous remercie à tous,


Cordialement.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2009)

peter-pan a dit:


> Ce que j'aime dans les forum se sont les remarques qui ne servent à rien :
> "Une vidéo au format exe?
> ...
> 
> ...


Si tu avais écris ce que tu viens d'ecrire nos réponses auraient différentes.
maintenant cherche d'autres posteurs pour te répondre, je me désabonne du fil.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2009)

Cosmopod et DownlpoadHelper fonctionnent tous les deux avec DailyMotion.
TubeTV est intéressant, mais dans le cas d'une vidéo disponible dans DailyMotion il me semble plus compliqué à utiliser.


----------

